# Metro Vac Air Force Blaster



## Lewism3

I quite fancy the idea of blow drying the car as patting with a towel takes ages and bores the hell out of me!

Anyone tried the Metro Vac or pet dryer equilvant?


----------



## Shinyvec

I have the Aeolus dryer and that is really powerfull but I have always wonderd how the hell you are supposed to dry a pet with it due to noise and power.


----------



## Scrim-1-

I own a black baron which is the same machine, it's a fantastic bit of kit yes it's pricey but well worth the money.


----------



## xlfive

Shinyvec said:


> I have the Aeolus dryer and that is really powerfull but I have always wonderd how the hell you are supposed to dry a pet with it due to noise and power.


Ditto dry's the bike in around 15 minutes :thumb:did wonder about the noise with pets too


----------



## Lewism3

I looked at the Aeolus dryer as it is the cheaper option. However I think it has a third of the power compared to the Metro Vac. £199 from Polished Bliss but I am very tempted. 

How much was the Black Baron?


----------



## trv8

Lewism3 said:


> I looked at the Aeolus dryer as it is the cheaper option. However I think it has a third of the power compared to the Metro Vac. £199 from Polished Bliss but I am very tempted.
> 
> How much was the Black Baron?


I doubt if you'd notice the difference in power between any of them.
Sellers of the more expensive items will bang on about power figures, but when used in the real world there's hardly any difference, especially when you consider the massive price difference.
A while ago, my mate compared his new Metro Vac against my Aeolus.....
he's now sold the MV and bought an Aeolus Dryer and saved himself a good few £££.
Aeolus......does the same job for half the cost.
I'm afraid it's just another case of the Metro Vac's and Black Baron's being overpriced because of the 'Valeting/Detailing' connection....much like many of the products related to our profession.


----------



## Shinyvec

Agree on that mate, I have seen lots of stuff aimed at other jobs but can be bought as named carcare stuff and the price is massive


----------



## Lewism3

That advice may have just saved me £100 - £120!!!!

Thanks for all the input everyone, appreciated. 

:thumb:


----------



## tupat

You could get the mini version.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=metro+blaster+sidekick&hl=en&safe=off&gl=GB&source=android-browser&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ei=A4MLUJLDDIb80QXj67zeCg&ved=0CEIQ_AUoBQ&prmdo=1

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metro-vac-blaster-sidekick-cat5.html


----------



## trv8

^^^Your first link are + many ££££££ p+p from the USA, making it no cheaper than the second link, which I think is too expensive for what it is. 

The Aeolus is a much more powerfull machine compared to the 'mini' blower, for around the same money :thumb:.


----------



## Lewism3

Is the Aeolus capable of drying the whole car? Or is it better at removing water from difficult places?


----------



## CraigQQ

the aeolus TD901 is actually just as strong as the normal metro vac.


----------



## Tips

Doggy dryers for the win :thumb:


----------



## moosh

Would a human hair dryer not do the same job?? - out of interest (not being a kcoc)

I use a compressor on mine, works great


----------



## Lewism3

The wife would go mad if she saw me using her hair dryer!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

trv8 said:


> I doubt if you'd notice the difference in power between any of them.
> Sellers of the more expensive items will bang on about power figures, but when used in the real world there's hardly any difference, especially when you consider the massive price difference.
> A while ago, my mate compared his new Metro Vac against my Aeolus.....
> he's now sold the MV and bought an Aeolus Dryer and saved himself a good few £££.
> Aeolus......does the same job for half the cost.
> I'm afraid it's just another case of the Metro Vac's and Black Baron's being overpriced because of the 'Valeting/Detailing' connection....much like many of the products related to our profession.


Bang on , ive used different ones and only use the Aeolus TD901 now , not only that i want to dry areas like inside grills etc an tyres , i dont want a cold air dryer blowing water in for it to seep back out again in 10 minutes time , i need different heat settings for different parts and in winter i can get the car in the garage and warm all the panels after blowing it off , you cant do that with a BlackBaron. You can get an Aeolus off ebay for about £90 now. Alot of them are all just restickered anyway of the Aeolus.


----------



## Lewism3

I've been looking on eBay and yes £90 can be achieved or sometimes lower.

Damn, shouldn't have said that now! Watch the bids climb :wall:

Worst case £130 which is still pretty good I reckon.


----------



## Derekh929

Lewism3 said:


> I've been looking on eBay and yes £90 can be achieved or sometimes lower.
> 
> Damn, shouldn't have said that now! Watch the bids climb :wall:
> 
> Worst case £130 which is still pretty good I reckon.


2012 All New Aeolus Cyclone Blaster Dryer new model out 40% more power so watch for deals


----------



## Lewism3

Derekh929 said:


> 2012 All New Aeolus Cyclone Blaster Dryer new model out 40% more power so watch for deals


Yes the new TD901t looks like the one to go for.


----------



## Derekh929

£118 delivered the best i have seen so far


----------



## Tips

That means older doggy driers will be flooding the bay soon


----------



## Derekh929

29500 FPM for Metro Blaster new TD901 24500 to 36000 FPM wow 205 faster than Metro Vac at top setting


----------



## rs_si

I just bought one off eBay for £90 delivered. The eBay user is pet-housing-direct


----------



## Lewism3

rs_si said:


> I just bought one off eBay for £90 delivered. The eBay user is pet-housing-direct


Is that the 2012 version?


----------



## rs_si

Yes mate. It was buy it now for £130 or best offer. I offered £85 but they counter offered with £90


----------



## Derekh929

rs_si said:


> Yes mate. It was buy it now for £130 or best offer. I offered £85 but they counter offered with £90


Great to know I was going to go in at £100 so you got cracking deal on new 2012 model please give us an update when you get it


----------



## Lewism3

I put in £85, probably should be keeping quiet......doh!


----------



## Derekh929

Well worth a go at that price


----------



## rs_si

Derekh929 said:


> Great to know I was going to go in at £100 so you got cracking deal on new 2012 model please give us an update when you get it


Will do, I'm looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## DMH-01

rs_si said:


> I just bought one off eBay for £90 delivered. The eBay user is pet-housing-direct


Funny that I bought one of them this morning :lol:

I paid £85 delivered.


----------



## rs_si

DMH-01 said:


> Funny that I bought one of them this morning :lol:
> 
> I paid £85 delivered.


They seem to be selling lots this past week, potentially from this thread  I wonder if they realise these will be used on cars!


----------



## Lewism3

Just paid for mine. Counter offer of £90 with free P&P. Hope they don't read the DW forum!!!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lewism3

DMH-01 said:


> Funny that I bought one of them this morning :lol:
> 
> I paid £85 delivered.


Damn..... I want a refund!!! :lol:


----------



## Ric

Why dont people just use a compressor and then you get the benefits of other tools? pumping tyres etc, can get a 24litre one for 80-100


----------



## CraigQQ

because you can also get tanks rusting/dirt in lines, and you end up blowing fine sharp particles at a very high speed..


----------



## DMH-01

carbonangel said:


> Why dont people just use a compressor and then you get the benefits of other tools? pumping tyres etc, can get a 24litre one for 80-100


Because you can't use that to dry your pet


----------



## Ric

CraigQQ said:


> because you can also get tanks rusting/dirt in lines, and you end up blowing fine sharp particles at a very high speed..


Ok thanks, i bought the TD901t last week but was just wondering the above



DMH-01 said:


> Because you can't use that to dry your pet


I can dry the missus with it i suppose.


----------



## moosh

CraigQQ said:


> because you can also get tanks rusting/dirt in lines, and you end up blowing fine sharp particles at a very high speed..


Yes if you buy a compressor from the 40's?

You get oil and water traps/filters etc and if you empty the water you wont have problems with your lines.

I paint with mine so i breath the air from mine and never notices fine sharp particles flying at me at speed?!


----------



## moosh

DMH-01 said:


> Because you can't use that to dry your pet


use an old drying towel :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

moosh said:


> Yes if you buy a compressor from the 40's?
> 
> You get oil and water traps/filters etc and if you empty the water you wont have problems with your lines.
> 
> I paint with mine so i breath the air from mine and never notices fine sharp particles flying at me at speed?!


so because you look after yours means everyone does? plus I'm pretty sure your not breathing the air at the speed you get coming from the compressor gun used to blow out water from gaps.


----------



## moosh

CraigQQ said:


> so because you look after yours means everyone does? plus I'm pretty sure your not breathing the air at the speed you get coming from the compressor gun used to blow out water from gaps.


Fair play Craig I appreciate what your saying, I blow dust off my clothes hands etc and you don't get metal particles out of a compressor. Water yes if its not maintained and doesn't have a water trap but I would say all detailers would look after there's like they look after anything else. They are a good alternative to a pet blow drier/ car drier and this thread has got me interested.

Is it better than a hair drier and if so why yes or why no?


----------



## Derekh929

Tried to get this one Aeolus on the Bay but knocked back as my AB post Code bumps up postage costs wish i could get it delivered to someone and pick it up at £85 it's a cracking deal


----------



## CraigQQ

well, average hairdryer blows at 29mph or thereabouts.
the aeolus TD 901 on full power is 409mph, so quite a huge difference in wind speed, meaning it blows the water out faster.

on the flip side, the hairdryer heats up much faster.

however.. I prefer to get as much of the water out of the gap as I can, as drying it in the gaps can leave mineral residues.

niether are as focused/strong air pressure as the compressor, but have the benefit of heating the air.


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Tried to get this one Aeolus on the Bay but knocked back as my AB post Code bumps up postage costs wish i could get it delivered to someone and pick it up at £85 it's a cracking deal


get it delivered to me and I'll bring it with me on the 12th :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Craig that sounds fantastic i will give you a pm


----------



## moosh

CraigQQ said:


> get it delivered to me and I'll bring it with me on the 12th :thumb:


Now that's a good guy :thumb:

I do wonder why the AB post code is now expensive?! IV which is my area is nearly double the cost and they tell us its because they dnt fly mail here and its the A9 that ramps the price up because its not a dual carriageway 

I normal send expensive stuff to my friend who works in aberdeen and he takes it up to inverness, so this could be a new postage con/problem for us highlanders


----------



## moosh

CraigQQ said:


> well, average hairdryer blows at 29mph or thereabouts.
> the aeolus TD 901 on full power is 409mph, so quite a huge difference in wind speed, meaning it blows the water out faster.
> 
> on the flip side, the hairdryer heats up much faster.
> 
> however.. I prefer to get as much of the water out of the gap as I can, as drying it in the gaps can leave mineral residues.
> 
> niether are as focused/strong air pressure as the compressor, but have the benefit of heating the air.


Awesome reply mate thank you forum gold:thumb:

Is the aeolus something you could leave running for a bit prior to using it to warm it up, is it strong enough for blowing polish dust out of or off the likes of door shuts, wipe blades etc, the annoying areas?


----------



## CraigQQ

I actually used it to blow polish dust out of a db7 recently.. I'd say it takes 90% out of the doorshuts/wiperblade areas which is much easier to clean up after without just pushing dust around..
probably not as good at it as a compressor, but is mobile if your not doing it at a static source I guess.

you could leave it running to warm up yes.. take the hose off though (just screws in) or build some form of clip/bracket to hold it in a certain place as you get the effect of turning on the hose without holding it :lol: it has a life of its own and wriggles everywhere!

could point it away from car, on lowest wind speed with hose off for a few mins to pre heat, then turn off, screw in hose, and turn on for nice hot air (heats upto 60c iirc...does get fairly warm!)


----------



## moosh

CraigQQ said:


> I actually used it to blow polish dust out of a db7 recently.. I'd say it takes 90% out of the doorshuts/wiperblade areas which is much easier to clean up after without just pushing dust around..
> probably not as good at it as a compressor, but is mobile if your not doing it at a static source I guess.
> 
> you could leave it running to warm up yes.. take the hose off though (just screws in) or build some form of clip/bracket to hold it in a certain place as you get the effect of turning on the hose without holding it :lol: it has a life of its own and wriggles everywhere!
> 
> could point it away from car, on lowest wind speed with hose off for a few mins to pre heat, then turn off, screw in hose, and turn on for nice hot air (heats upto 60c iirc...does get fairly warm!)


yes I see where your coming from, my compressor is a 200L beauty queen that would need a pick up to move so not the most mobile :lol:

There are many plus points to it, I think I'm sold on the idea! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: I know the feeling.. my dads old one was from the army, made to be towed behind a willys jeep in WWII :lol: brought back from the army by his dad.


----------



## moosh

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: I know the feeling.. my dads old one was from the army, made to be towed behind a willys jeep in WWII :lol: brought back from the army by his dad.


You can't get quality like that theses days sadly  here's hoping mine will do me 60 of years :buffer:


----------



## CraigQQ

indeed you cant..

he only got rid of it 2 years back as it was beyond repair(pump went, but it was rusting badly on chassis, parts not exactly available at b&q :lol
so even if it was made in 1945 near end of war still a good 65 years of service :lol:


----------



## DMH-01

Mines arrived today from pet-housing-direct :thumb:


----------



## rs_si

Got mine today too



















Not sure whether it's the latest model. The instructions say H901t however the unit still says H901. Either way it's really powerful and I'm sure it's going to be perfect for the job!


----------



## Shinyvec

rs_si said:


> Got mine today too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether it's the latest model. The instructions say H901t however the unit still says H901. Either way it's really powerful and I'm sure it's going to be perfect for the job!


That is identical to mine which I bought in January this year. If it says that you also get 2 filters they are both together inside the end plate. Very powerfull machine but you will find it works better if the paintwork has a current LSP on it, otherwise its a bit sluggish at drying a non protectted car


----------



## DMH-01

rs_si said:


> Not sure whether it's the latest model. The instructions say H901t however the unit still says H901. Either way it's really powerful and I'm sure it's going to be perfect for the job!


I was wondering the same thing.

I turned it right up to full power and it blew one of the kitchen cupboards open :lol:


----------



## slineclean

Any chance of link to where I can keep a look out for one of these?


----------



## DMH-01

slineclean said:


> Any chance of link to where I can keep a look out for one of these?


I won't post the link because it'll probably get deleted but search Aeolus Dryer on Ebay :thumb:


----------



## suds

£84.99 ''pisces pet care''... APOLOGIES PRODUCT IS NOT 'AEOLUS' BRAND?


----------



## slineclean

rs_si said:


> Will do, I'm looking forward to trying it out!


You tired it out yet


----------



## rs_si

slineclean said:


> You tired it out yet


Not yet, planning a big detail on my car in a few weeks so will be using it then. From trying it out indoors though it seems a good bit of kit that will do the job. The polished bliss one is rated at 330 mph this one is 410 mph!


----------



## DMH-01

slineclean said:


> You tired it out yet


I have on some drops of water that were in the sink, had it on the lowest setting and it blew them right down the plug :thumb:


----------



## Lewism3

I can't wait.......... tomorrow delivery (hopefully)!!!


----------



## trv8

slineclean said:


> You tired it out yet


No...mine doesn't seem to get *tired*....ever :lol:


----------



## Lewism3

trv8 said:


> No...mine doesn't seem to get *tired*....ever :lol:


So many innuendos I won't go there.............


----------



## slineclean

Lewism3 said:


> I can't wait.......... tomorrow delivery (hopefully)!!!


As it been delivered ?


----------



## Lewism3

slineclean said:


> As it been delivered ?


Has it heck.........!!!!


----------



## slineclean

rs_si said:


> Got mine today too
> 
> Not sure whether it's the latest model. The instructions say H901t however the unit still says H901. Either way it's really powerful and I'm sure it's going to be perfect for the job!


Having read the above post , I thought I send a question? heres the reply I got :

' Yes it is the new TD 901 Cyclone this is the only model we have in stock it has the bigger dia hose which clips onThe h901 is only the manufactures code there are copy's being sold from other people.


----------



## DMH-01

I sent her a question last night about what model it is and I got the same answer pretty much.

Don't think it really matters though, it's incredibly powerful even on the lowest setting.


----------



## slineclean

Is this better than the ' Metro Vac Air Force Blaster ' or aleast equal? 

I know the length hose isnt has good but for me , it wont cause to much problem. 

Just wondering if long term the metro vac would out last this thought. 

The only reason of giving this a thought is purely so the money I could save can be spent on other car cleaning items ( not to be tight ha ha )


----------



## slineclean

really need to see a you tube clip guys ha ha


----------



## CraigQQ

its more powerful than the metro vac equivalent and around half the price.

I've used mine maybe 50 times or more, and theres no signs of wear.. still like new.

a longer hose is something I shall be looking into soon for mine (need to measure dia and find a similar hose as it just screws in using the hose design so shouldn't be hard to replace)


----------



## Spoony

Think I will buy me one of these to stop me swirling up my car whilst drying it lol


----------



## Derekh929

Spoony said:


> Think I will buy me one of these to stop me swirling up my car whilst drying it lol


The same one just went for £80 on the bay i missed out so a'm getting one sent to Craig as want a fortune for AB post code seems great deal


----------



## CraigQQ

spoony yah wee lassie....
took me 30 minutes to dry the QQ with it mind...
(that was without any towels at all, which inside on a normal day isn't a problem but outside in the sun would have been waterspotted by the time I got half way round.

I just use it for blowing water out panel gaps ect


----------



## slineclean

Derekh929 said:


> The same one just went for £80 on the bay i missed out so a'm getting one sent to Craig as want a fortune for AB post code seems great deal


Glad youve got something sorted with Craig , was gonna offer the same and could of meet you a waxstock as a option to help


----------



## slineclean

I would have to use it outside , not got a garage but luckly got a drive to play on ok. 

I wont wash my car in the sun , I leave it till early evening.


----------



## Derekh929

slineclean said:


> Glad youve got something sorted with Craig , was gonna offer the same and could of meet you a waxstock as a option to help


Thanks for that very decent of you just waiting for the company to send the invoice:thumb:


----------



## andrewone

Got mine today off the bay!! Got it all out the box like a child on christmas morning and my dog comes running upto me as he likes boxes, well i plugged it in and turned it on and pointed it at the dog (what its meant for right??). Well i will tell you all dont use it on little dogs!!! it made mine nearly fall over lol 

On a serious note though, If any one is in doubt whether to buy one or not, go for it!! so far its fantastic(at blowing dogs out the way!) And im sure its going to be great for the car too!!

(No dogs were harmed in the testing of this product!)


----------



## slineclean

my GF has two dogs ( small ) i was telling her about this and trying hint on going halfs because she air driers the dogs after their baths but I wouldnt be keen that she uses anything like this on them if its loud etc. 

The dogs arent to bad with the hair drier but im sure if they were to hear the sound of this?they would be off like a shot 


Another plug? bet this would blow the Metro Vac Blaster Sidekick out of the water?


----------



## DMH-01

slineclean said:


> my GF has two dogs ( small ) i was telling her about this and trying hint on going halfs because she air driers the dogs after their baths but I wouldnt be keen that she uses anything like this on them if its loud etc.
> 
> The dogs arent to bad with the hair drier but im sure if they were to hear the sound of this?they would be off like a shot
> 
> Another plug? bet this would blow the Metro Vac Blaster Sidekick out of the water?


It's not loud, wouldn't say it's any louder than a normal hair dryer tbh. It's just really powerful :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

on low it's probably not too much louder than a hairdryer.. but tbh they may not like it..


----------



## slineclean

Il try my luck , but I wont hold my breath getting the GF to go 50 / 50 :lol:


----------



## bildo

Can someone please tell me what the positives are for these?

I'd LOVE to be able to use one instead of drying towels on the cars I do, but since a few of them don't have protection I don't think it'll be useful there.

I also live in a hard water area so it normally looks a mess if I don't use a towel, would I not get these with the blower?

Having seen someone say it takes 30 minutes to dry the car I'm a little bit put off in all honesty.

Someone convince me I'm wrong here!


----------



## DMH-01

bildo said:


> Can someone please tell me what the positives are for these?


I got one to blow the water out from wing mirror covers, door shuts, engine bays etc.

I'll probably still use a towel to dry the car.


----------



## bildo

DMH-01 said:


> I got one to blow the water out from wing mirror covers, door shuts, engine bays etc.
> 
> I'll probably still use a towel to dry the car.


Was thinking that seemed like its main purpose really mate. As much as I dislike that, I don't think I can justify the £85 price tag even if it is a bargain.

Some of you lot have too much money to burn! :lol:


----------



## trv8

bildo said:


> Some of you lot have too much money to burn! :lol:


If you haven't got money to burn...what are you doing on Detailing World :lol:.


----------



## N8KOW

Cheers for all the info guys


----------



## slineclean

Anyone tried your new blowers out?


----------



## rs_si

I will be on Monday, should be writing a thread about my detail on Thur/Fri next week.


----------



## DMH-01

slineclean said:


> Anyone tried your new blowers out?


Yep and it's very good :thumb:


----------



## slineclean

rs_si said:


> I will be on Monday, should be writing a thread about my detail on Thur/Fri next week.


Any news on write up?


----------



## CraigQQ

bildo said:


> Was thinking that seemed like its main purpose really mate. As much as I dislike that, I don't think I can justify the £85 price tag even if it is a bargain.
> 
> Some of you lot have too much money to burn! :lol:


as a professional, it really is a definite must.. 
nothing worse than correcting a car with water running out the gaps ect...


----------



## rs_si

slineclean said:


> Any news on write up?


Will be detailing my Focus RS starting Monday. Full machine polish with rotary, potentially wet sanding some areas. In the detail I will be using the air blower mainly to blast water out mirrors, door mouldings etc. in future maintence washes the car will have some good layers of protection on I'm hoping the blower will dry the whole car.


----------



## trv8

rs_si said:


> in future maintence washes the car will have some good layers of protection on I'm hoping the blower will dry the whole car.


No need to hope ....
With any LSP on the car, the Aeolus blower will dry the whole car in no-time....'eezy-peezy' :thumb:.


----------



## rs_si

Used my dryer the other day. My car had little/no protection on it so not quite a fair test. As per above I'm hoping Now I have a good layer of wax on next time will be easier. I still ended up grabbing the drying towel to finish it off but I was machine polishing so wasn't too fussed about marring on this occasion.

Pros
Excellent for blasting water out of mirrors, shuts etc.
Hopefully be damage free drying if car is protected

Cons
Noisy
Feel a bit of a geek using it
Takes as long if not more than towel drying


----------



## vcanals

Thanks for sharing your oppinions. Maybe it would be worth a try. :car:


----------



## Astro

tupat said:


> You could get the mini version.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=metro+blaster+sidekick&hl=en&safe=off&gl=GB&source=android-browser&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ei=A4MLUJLDDIb80QXj67zeCg&ved=0CEIQ_AUoBQ&prmdo=1
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metro-vac-blaster-sidekick-cat5.html


That looks like it does a good job.


----------



## Z4-35i

Great recommendation, just picked one up from the recommended ebay supplier for £85 delivered. Looking forward to trying it out at the weekend during the regular wash, as there are quite a few places on our Z4 were you get water runs after you think the car is dry.


----------



## TTS-Dave

Hi All, 

I've tried water filters and the likes but find it takes far to long for the car to drip dry. 

So its been a few months since this topic was started - So looking to see what peoples views are a few months on of the Pet Blaster (Sorry dryer)

Have you all given up using it? Waste of time using it to dry a car? 

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## TTS-Dave

no one? or have you all been killed by the blowers short circuiting?


----------



## CraigQQ

I've had mine for about 15 months, used on more than 80 cars and still used on every car.


----------



## wylie coyote

Little bump - interested to hear any other feedback guys.:thumb:


----------



## slineclean

same here


----------



## V3nom

Anyone got any thoughts on one of these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280985259332?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Junior Bear

Can somebody tell me where the best place to get an Aeolus 901t from?

I'm looking on eBay but not sure who is best? Does it come with loads of random attachments like the vacnblow does?


----------



## mirdif64

I got the Blaster Sidekick, mainly for drying bike but I have used it on car as well. Doesn't really replace towels, more for forcing water out from mirrors, fuel flap, etc.


----------



## nickness

Bought the metro vac master blaster 8hp before christmas and its brilliant, dries a car with no lsp in about 10 mins with the use of a towel as well. Unbeatable on wheels where you can seal and dress them just after washing.


----------



## furby-123

im tempted to invest in one, although the hoover i have has a blower function that i use to blow out around gaps etc. i think these will have more power though. may get saving for yet another new toy


----------



## bigup

looking at buying a air dryer

found this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-DOG-D...tchen_Steamers_Cookers_PP&hash=item461ec16ba4

anyone know if its as good as the Aeolus 901?


----------

